# Where to download Word themes?



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

I've been trying to find a place to download more Themes for Microsoft Word, but haven't been able to find any. All I can find are templates, or themes for PowerPoint.

Anyone know where I can download some?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I am puzzled by the word "themes" regarding MS Word.

Can you explain more on what you want, as Word documents are based on templates, not themes.


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

Format --> Theme

It basically is a style set up for your font, and bullet points and also gives you a unique background paper style.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't download anything for Word other than from the Microsoft download site. If it's not there then you don't want it.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I do believe those themes come with FrontPage. Add FP themes, and you have additional Word themes...


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

I tried that and they didn't get added to Word.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Where did you download them from?


----------

